# Cranberry sauce recipe?



## Claire (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone out there got a cranberry sauce recipe you like using fresh cranberries?  I tried it one time, many moons ago, and I liked it a lot, my husband thought it was OK, but everyone else would have preferred the can.  The recipe I used was much like an Indian chutney.  I still have it around here somewhere, but I wonder if anyone has a tried and true they like a lot.  Husband says he's willing to give it a go again for Thanksgiving.  I prefer the tang of the cranberries to be emphasized rather than overwhelmed with sugar.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 13, 2010)

Bags of Ocean Spray fresh cranberries used to have the recipe on the bag. If not, go to their corporate web site.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's one I've been using for years.  You can add nuts if you like.  If you want to omit the OJ, use water and double the sugar. 


12 Oz 	Cranberries
1 C	        Orange Juice
½ C	        Sugar 


Wash and sort the cranberries, picking out and discarding soft ones.

Combine the OJ and sugar in saucepan and stir over heat to dissolve the sugar.

Add the cranberries.

Cook at a gentle boil for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Cool completely to room temperature before refrigerating.


----------



## merstar (Nov 13, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Bags of Ocean Spray fresh cranberries used to have the recipe on the bag. If not, go to their corporate web site.



I like that one also - simple and balanced:
Fresh Cranberry Sauce - Ocean Spray Cranberries, Inc. - Recipe


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

Actually, the recipe I posted is a combination of two recipes on the Ocean Spray cranberry bag.  That's where I got the idea to sub OJ for the water.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Here's one I've been using for years. You can add nuts if you like. If you want to omit the OJ, use water and double the sugar.
> 
> 
> 12 Oz     Cranberries
> ...


 
this sounds like one i used to make. did it in microwave and used sugar and a whole orange, sliced up. just my daughter and i ate it. the rest preferred the canned. go figure


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2010)

I do mine much the same as Andy but Imssh the berries  making more of a relish out of it. 
we love it.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

For the two of us we always open two cans, the jellied for Shrek and the whole berry for me.

When I feel up to it:
Bag of fresh cranberries
2 cans of mandarin oranges with the liquid
1/2 cup of sugar

Cook it down.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is one that I am going to try this year.
It is from NPR's Splendid Table show.
It sounds quite extraordinary.
*[FONT=&quot]Mama Stamberg's Cranberry Relish[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2 cups whole raw cranberries, washed 
[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 small onion 
[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3/4 cup sour cream 
[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup sugar 
[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons horseradish from a jar ("red is a bit milder than white") 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Grind the raw berries and onion together. ("I use an old-fashioned meat grinder," says Stamberg. "I'm sure there's a setting on the food processor that will give you a chunky grind -- not a puree.")[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Add everything else and mix.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Put in a plastic container and freeze. 
[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Early Thanksgiving morning, move it from freezer to refrigerator compartment to thaw. ("It should still have some little icy slivers left.")[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]The relish will be thick, creamy, and shocking pink. ("OK, Pepto Bismol pink. It has a tangy taste that cuts through and perks up the turkey and gravy. It’s also good on next-day turkey sandwiches, and with roast beef.")[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Makes 1 1/2 pints.[/FONT]


----------



## tmh425 (Nov 14, 2010)

My family likes this one. It's good even if you don't like cranberries.
2C dry Marsala
1/2C dried tart cherries
12 oz bag fresh cranberries
12 oz frozen dark sweet cherries (@2/3C), halved
1C golden brown sugar
2t minced fresh rosemary
1/2t ground allspice
Combine marsala & dried cherries in deep saucepan. Boil 'til reduced to 2/3C, @8 minutes. Mix remaining ingredients. Boil, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat to medium, cover pan and simmer until cranberries burst and it thickens. Transfer to bowl. Refrigerate until cold. (Can be prepared 1 week ahead). Makes @ 3C.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Nov 14, 2010)

We've made the following Cranberry-Raspberry relish for years. If we were not to make it, our daughter would disown us:

Cranberry Raspberry Relish 
1 pound fresh cranberries, finely chopped 
1 large or 2 small tart green apples, such as Granny Smith , peeled, cored, and finely diced 
1 cup sugar 
1/2 cup orange marmalade 
10 oz package frozen unsweetened raspberries, thawed and drained 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 
Mix all ingredients in large bowl. 
May be refrigerated, covered, for 1 month 
Makes 6 cups; serves 12 
Note: This recipe is particularly easy if you use a food processor to chop the apples and the cranberries. If you use a 12-ounce package of cranberries, you might want to cut the sugar down to 3/4 cup or to taste.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

suzyQ3 said:


> We've made the following Cranberry-Raspberry relish for years. If we were not to make it, our daughter would disown us:
> 
> Cranberry Raspberry Relish
> 1 pound fresh cranberries, finely chopped
> ...


This sounds lovely thank you.
kades


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 15, 2010)

tmh425 said:


> My family likes this one. It's good even if you don't like cranberries.
> 2C dry Marsala
> 1/2C dried tart cherries
> 12 oz bag fresh cranberries
> ...



I'll bet this dish looks spectacular with the dark and light cherries combined with bright cranberries.


----------



## tmh425 (Nov 15, 2010)

It's very pretty, so great for presentation and with the marsala, my family calls it the "drunken cranberry dish" and everyone takes some home! It's also spectacular served with duck.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 15, 2010)

tmh425 said:


> It's very pretty, so great for presentation and with the marsala, my family calls it the "drunken cranberry dish" and everyone takes some home! It's also spectacular served with duck.



I'll have to try it!  Thanks for the tip regarding the duck.


----------



## Claire (Dec 11, 2010)

Can you believe that after looking at all the recipes and deciding what I was going to do, there were no cranberries available in town the week before Thanksgiving?  This is typical small-town stuff, but it is insane given that they're grown a couple of hours north of us and  had been on sale (there are only two grocery stores in town).  I bought the canned stuff, everyone was happy, and I didn't feel bad throwing the leftovers away.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you Suzy I am going to steal this and call it my own!


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is mine, everyone seems to really like it. 

Grind up 1 package fresh cranberries.  Into that, grind up on seedless orange, including the peel and 2 apples(peel and remove the core). Season to taste with sugar.  

If the orange has a really thick peel, only use half that peel.  If you use Clementines, use 2 since they are small and thin skinned.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure looks like folks like to experiment with cranberry sauces and relishes.  Some good options here.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jan 13, 2011)

Thought I'd post mine.

Fresh/Frozen Cranberries (picked over).
Pure Grade B Maple Syrup.
Kosher Salt.

Thats it.
No water, just put the berries and syrup in a pot over medium heat and cook (covered) until they burst and the sauce thickens.  Season w/Kosher Salt.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2011)

I make cranberry salsa. I toss the cranberries in the freezer. Once they are frozen, I toss them in the food processor (reserve 1/4 cup) with 1-2 tsp lime juice, garlic, shallots, jalapeno pepper (you can add other peppers to taste), cumin, fresh cilantro, a couple of tomatillos or frozen tomatillos (they grow like weeds in the garden, so I always have tomatillos in some form or another). I like it to be a coarse chop. I then follow the instructions re: cooking the cranberries but reduce the sugar by 1/4. I toss the reserved cranberries in when I'm cookling the salsa. This is really nice on turkey sandwiches, chicken sandwiches, on toast (cream cheese and cranberry salsa--yum). Play with it, it is "to taste."


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm actually making one soon. Sunday, I'm cooking a 7 bone roast in a crockpot all day and one of the ingredients that goes into the pot is cranberry sauce. I usually use canned, but I'm making a homemade one. I'm trying this one out:

It's by the pioneerwomen.com

Ingredients
1 bag (about 12 To 16 Oz) Fresh Cranberries
16 ounces, fluid Pomegranate Juice
¾ cups Sugar, More Or Less To Taste
Preparation Instructions
Combine all ingredients in a medium saucepan and cook over medium-low heat for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent burning. Mixture will thicken as it cooks, and will thicken more as it cools.
Cool in a jar or bowl in the fridge.

On another note I've made it before with alcohol, I think it was rum.


----------

